# Aloha!



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 11, 2013)

Spending 10 days on the island of Kauai! 

Just sharing some cell snaps. 

Aloha!


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 11, 2013)

no fair


----------



## kathyt (May 11, 2013)

Whatever. We don't care. I don't like sandy beaches, sun, and perfect photo ops anyways!  Have a great trip.


----------



## ZimPhoto (May 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Whatever. We don't care. I don't like sandy beaches, sun, and perfect photo ops anyways!  Have a great trip.



...or cocktails, or relaxation...


----------



## CandySvoboda (May 13, 2013)

Pfft!  I totally don't have any desire to visit a tropical paradise!

Lovely photos though.  I really love the first.  And the second...Oh the second...I may stare at it a while longer while listening to some Bob Marley or something...


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 13, 2013)

That sucks. You probably cant find urban decay, rail road track, brick wall with graffiti kind of setting.


----------



## squirrels (May 13, 2013)

Please tell me you guys are going to make it to Kalalau Beach, a Rotanimod shot from there would totally require another canvas print and asian man.


----------



## kathyt (May 13, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Please tell me you guys are going to make it to Kalalau Beach, a Rotanimod shot from there would totally require another canvas print and asian man.


I second the Asian man.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 13, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I second the Asian man.



Third!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 13, 2013)

Lol @ Asian man comments. 

We are here kind of in "off season" so the weather may not cooperate for the remainder of the week.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me you guys are going to make it to Kalalau Beach, a Rotanimod shot from there would totally require another canvas print and asian man.
> ...



Doesn't Robin qualify,ladies? R U tryinna' give him a complex?


----------



## kathyt (May 13, 2013)

Derrel said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > squirrels said:
> ...



We'll take Robin.


----------



## PropilotBW (May 13, 2013)

Cool, man.  You should really check out the N&#257; Pali Coast..  Enjoy!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 14, 2013)

iPhone HDR princeville. This sunset showed promise but got blocked by thick rain clouds.


----------



## squirrels (May 14, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> Cool, man.  You should really check out the N&#257; Pali Coast..  Enjoy!



THIS, you are so close!


----------



## kathyt (May 14, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> iPhone HDR princeville. This sunset showed promise but got blocked by thick rain clouds.
> 
> View attachment 44911



What's with this iPhone stuff? We want the real deal rotanimod. Didn't you bring the laptop?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> What's with this iPhone stuff? We want the real deal rotanimod. Didn't you bring the laptop?



Real stuff later. Patience dearest .


----------



## kathyt (May 14, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > What's with this iPhone stuff? We want the real deal rotanimod. Didn't you bring the laptop?
> ...


Alright, alright. I expect some good sh*t. Can you bring back the pastels in your processing please?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 14, 2013)

Early morning at tunnels beach on the North shore


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Alright, alright. I expect some good sh*t. Can you bring back the pastels in your processing please?



I dunno all of them will probably suck


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 14, 2013)

Queens bath


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2013)

Good ole Princeville!! Did you go down to Queen's bath? Enjoy it as much as you can!! It's an amazing island!! If you have the time, hike the swamp on the east northside!! 
The most important thing is to have fun!! Love seeing your shots!! I can't wait to go back!!


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2013)

Just to show you the winter Queen's Bath...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> Just to show you the winter Queen's Bath...



Holy shamolies


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 15, 2013)

Kilauea lighthouse


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 15, 2013)

My God, I miss that place.....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 16, 2013)

Wailua


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 18, 2013)

Kapa'a

Not quite the shot I was going for but eh.


----------

